# billing for ankle fracture repair



## kristenb15 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm having some trouble.  I think the correct ICD-9 code should be 81.49 but it's not coming up in my system that I use.  Or do I just use 824.8 which is fracture of ankle nos?


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 22, 2010)

kristenb15 said:


> I'm having some trouble.  I think the correct ICD-9 code should be 81.49 but it's not coming up in my system that I use.  Or do I just use 824.8 which is fracture of ankle nos?



81.49 is a Volume III ICD9 code; a procedure code used by IP Hospital, not by the physician.  Are you looking for the diagnosis, which would indeed be 824.8 if NOS; or are you looking for the procedure (CPT) code?


----------

